# Current Equipment



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Bedroom system
2 pairs of Klipsch CF-4 towers
KV-4 Center channel
Sony ND-700SP DVD player
27" Phillips CRT tv 
Sylvania 4 head VCR
Pioneer 518K Reciever

Video game/Monitoring system
1 pair Behringer Truth B2031A active monitors
Velodyne CT1500 subwoofer
NAD 3150 stereo preamplifier
Pioneer DVR-600 CD burner
Toshiba 4 head VCR
Optimus Tape deck
27" GE CRT TV
Playstation 2
Dreamcast
Gamecube 
SNES

Living room system
5 Behringer Truth B2031A active monitors
1 Velodyne CT1500 subwoofer
Outlaw Audio 950 preamplifier
Samsung DVD/SACD/DVD audio player
100" Panaview GreyWolf 2 screen
Toshiba TDP-S8 portable projector
32" Sony Trinitron CRT

Miscellaneous stuff
2 Crown CE4000 amplifiers(1 for future custom Subwoofer)
RE Audio XXX 18 subwoofer
Treo Engineering SSI18.22 subwoofer (SOLD!)
TC Sounds TC1000 10" subwoofer (SOLD!)
Rane PE-17 parametric EQ
Behringer DCX 2496
Galaxy CM-140 SPL meter
2 Behringer ECM8000 condenser mics
Avia test DVD
P.E. WFT3


----------

